# Take me Grocery shopping.



## Kalicut (Nov 20, 2021)

Trying and trying to get more calories in and eat better, well we have to go to the grocery store in the next few days. Help me… if someone’s says something I’ve tried and just don’t like I’ll let you know and let’s try and find something to supplement it for. Pushing for 2,600-3,000 calories a day. Thanks guys!


----------



## CJ (Nov 20, 2021)

Might be better if you tell us what you eat, and we'll see what little tweaks can easily be made to increase your calories.


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 20, 2021)

My grocery list is very simple
Milk
Eggs
Chicken breast
Jasmine rice
Avocado oil
Oats
Bananas


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 20, 2021)

Go to the back of the store. See NY Strip? Buy NY Strip. 

Avoid all the other shit.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 20, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Go to the back of the store. See NY Strip? Buy NY Strip.
> 
> Avoid all the other shit.


im poor 🙁 i eat ground beef, which is still stupid expensive.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 20, 2021)

beef is the way to go if youre trying to get more calories. put it in rice. put it in spaghetti sauce. put it in tacos. Make some burgers. Stuff some peppers. Make a casserole. beeeeef.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 20, 2021)

beef stroganoff. 
roast beef sandwich. with lettuce and mayo and a slice of cheddar.


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 20, 2021)

shackleford said:


> beef is the way to go if youre trying to get more calories. put it in rice. put it in spaghetti sauce. put it in tacos. Make some burgers. Stuff some peppers. Make a casserole. beeeeef.



Yeah I do eat beef a few nights a week. It’s high though compared to chicken. I can eat 3 or 4 days on one $10 tray of chicken. $10 of beef won’t last me half that time


----------



## shackleford (Nov 20, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Yeah I do eat beef a few nights a week. It’s high though compared to chicken. I can eat 3 or 4 days on one $10 tray of chicken. $10 of beef won’t last me half that time


i hear ya. everytime i look at the price tags i start crying in the inside. I think ill need a second job to support my food habit.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Nov 20, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Go to the back of the store. See NY Strip? Buy NY Strip.
> 
> Avoid all the other shit.


Hell yes


----------



## TODAY (Nov 20, 2021)

Vegetables. Frozen is fine.

Berries. Frozen is fine.

Fat-free Greek yoghurt

Nuts and/or nut butters


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 20, 2021)

Oh yeah I forgot the oikos!
They have a new oikos pro (I think is the name)- 20g protein per serving!


----------



## TODAY (Nov 20, 2021)

Oh, and hot sauce. Never, EVER forge to buy hot sauce.


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 20, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Go to the back of the store. See NY Strip? Buy NY Strip.
> 
> Avoid all the other shit.


Uh you mean ribeye


----------



## shackleford (Nov 20, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Uh you mean ribeye


dont you mean delmonico?


----------



## CJ (Nov 20, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> My grocery list is very simple
> Milk
> Eggs
> Chicken breast
> ...


Get some beef in there.

Change that chicken breast to thighs.

I'd highly suggest some salmon, preferably wild caught.

That milk whole fat? I hope so.

Sprinkle in some high nutrient fruits and veggies.


----------



## CJ (Nov 20, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Uh you mean ribeye


Even better!!!  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 20, 2021)

I prefer lean turkey for meat but lately bought some beef/pork mix for some homemade Italian meatballs and pasta. Plus a pan of lasagna.

Good Italian food that really packs cals.


----------



## CJ (Nov 20, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> I prefer lean turkey for meat but lately bought some beef/pork mix for some homemade Italian meatballs and pasta. Plus a pan of lasagna.
> 
> Good Italian food that really packs cals.


He's having trouble getting calories in, so a better choice for him would be higher fat ground chicken, or ground beef.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 20, 2021)

shackleford said:


> dont you mean delmonico?


Ribeye is better imo


That said buy a 16-20³ft freezer to store a whole wagyu (higher fat content) cow. 150+ steaks and 200lbs+ ground beef


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> He's having trouble getting calories in, so a better choice for him would be higher fat ground chicken, or ground beef.


That works as well...and many tasty ways to prepare it too as good meals don't have to be so bland and boring.


----------



## CJ (Nov 20, 2021)

When all else fails... Add ice cream. 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> When all else fails... Add ice cream. 🤗🤗🤗


For only 3k calories that shouldn't be needed.  I can pretty easily hit keto macros with a 3k calorie target.


----------



## CJ (Nov 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> For only 3k calories that shouldn't be needed.  I can pretty easily hit keto macros with a 3k calorie target.


Agreed, it was more of a joke. 

Eat healthy nutritious foods for as long as you can OP. Don't resort to junk foods.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Agreed, it was more of a joke.
> 
> Eat healthy nutritious foods for as long as you can OP. Don't resort to junk foods.


What about PIZZA though!?


----------



## CJ (Nov 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> What about PIZZA though!?


😳😳😳😳😳

🤐🤐🤐🤐🤐


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> What about PIZZA though!?


Pizza is my weakness lol.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 20, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Pizza is my weakness lol.


Mine too. I'll cheat on any diet if there's pizza in the house.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 20, 2021)

I struggle to get calories in. I've a whole cup of peanuts is like 600. i'll add that to a shake or half a cup to oatmeal it helps. And this is probably an extremely unhealthy thing but i've been trying to get calories in easy and i've been getting this babyshark mac and cheese for 50 cents at walmart. the box itself has 560 calories and is only a small bowl. takes just a few minutes to eat. But, I'll add 4 table spoons of butter and a dash of milk and salt. Then this little bowl is almost 1000 calories, takes 10 minutes to make, and like 3 minutes to eat. Probably an unhealthy amount of butter but easy calories 🤷‍♂️


----------



## shackleford (Nov 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Ribeye is better imo
> 
> 
> That said buy a 16-20³ft freezer to store a whole wagyu (higher fat content) cow. 150+ steaks and 200lbs+ ground beef


i was just being a smart ass
but a freezer is in the plans. got a few things on the list that take priority but im looking forward to being able to buy in bulk.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 21, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I struggle to get calories in. I've a whole cup of peanuts is like 600. i'll add that to a shake or half a cup to oatmeal it helps. And this is probably an extremely unhealthy thing but i've been trying to get calories in easy and i've been getting this babyshark mac and cheese for 50 cents at walmart. the box itself has 560 calories and is only a small bowl. takes just a few minutes to eat. But, I'll add 4 table spoons of butter and a dash of milk and salt. Then this little bowl is almost 1000 calories, takes 10 minutes to make, and like 3 minutes to eat. Probably an unhealthy amount of butter but easy calories 🤷‍♂️


gotta be better than my coworker who lives on lunchables


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Ribeye is better imo
> 
> 
> That said buy a 16-20³ft freezer to store a whole wagyu (higher fat content) cow. 150+ steaks and 200lbs+ ground beef


I don’t got it but American Express does!


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> When all else fails... Add ice cream. 🤗🤗🤗


cookies and cream…


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 21, 2021)

Probably going to get some 
sirloin steaks (cost) 
chicken thighs (they’re the best part of a chicken) 
ground beef (80/20?) 
May add some kind of fish, really been liking mahi mahi lately
Big bag of russet potato’s 
Broccoli/cucumbers/asparagus and some other greens
Ransoms nuts to snack on through the day

Breakfast is the tough one, I just can’t get myself to eat oat meal, maybe y’all can give me a recipe to make it better, but love me some over easy eggs.

Please keep going with all the advice!


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 21, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Probably going to get some
> sirloin steaks (cost)
> chicken thighs (they’re the best part of a chicken)
> ground beef (80/20?)
> ...


Chaffle breakfast? 

Mix
2 eggs
A cup of cheese
Diced sausage or bacon

Throw it in a waffle iron grab a side of salsa or hot sauce and voila easy 700 calorie (50g protein) breakfast, add some hashbrown or a bagel on the side and it's over 1000 calories


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Chaffle breakfast?
> 
> Mix
> 2 eggs
> ...


May skip the cheese, just not big on cheese but this is quick and easy enough! Thanks!


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 21, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> May skip the cheese, just not big on cheese but this is quick and easy enough! Thanks!


Gotta have the cheese if it's gonna cook in a waffle iron.... you're planning on cutting 450 of the 700 calories. Cheese is an excellent source of calories if you're struggling to hit your target calories


----------



## iGone (Nov 21, 2021)

My go to breakfast sandwich is pretty solid cals wise,
everything bagel
3 scrambled eggs ( into one omelet)
1 slice american cheese
wash it down with fairlife whole milk 

1,004 cal
68g carbs
51g fat
63.3g protein


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Chaffle breakfast?
> 
> Mix
> 2 eggs
> ...


That sounds yummy and exciting. I loved waffles so this is a nice twist.


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2021)

My breakfast:

6 whole egg omelette
2 chicken sausage, diced
Cooked with olive oil
Coffee
Fistful of salad greens
Supplements-Fish Oil, Vit D, Vit K2, Magnesium, Digestive Enzymes, maybe others 

857 Cals


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Get some beef in there.
> 
> Change that chicken breast to thighs.
> 
> ...



Yessir, I do eat some beef a few meals per week

Hey, why the whole milk? I do 2%. Is milk fat good fat?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> He's having trouble getting calories in, so a better choice for him would be higher fat ground chicken, or ground beef.


Pork loin works well too... actually any cut of pork. In addition to the calories, pork has a very good amino acid profile.


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Yessir, I do eat some beef a few meals per week
> 
> Hey, why the whole milk? I do 2%. Is milk fat good fat?


Just simply more calories in the same volume of food. 

That's the key if you're struggling to get in more food. Make the same amount of food that you're eating more calorie dense.


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 22, 2021)

Went last night, picked up sirloins, chicken thighs, ground beef (fake wagyu) cage free eggs, sausage, cheese, rice, 10lbs of potatoes, different snack size packs of nuts, corn, green beans, salad mix, instant mashed potatoes and so other stuff I can’t remember. My wife was excited about it so we don’t eat out so much.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 22, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Went last night, picked up sirloins, chicken thighs, ground beef (fake wagyu) cage free eggs, sausage, cheese, rice, 10lbs of potatoes, different snack size packs of nuts, corn, green beans, salad mix, instant mashed potatoes and so other stuff I can’t remember. My wife was excited about it so we don’t eat out so much.


It would appear that you forgot hot sauce.

Say goodbye to all of your gains.


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 22, 2021)

TODAY said:


> It would appear that you forgot hot sauce.
> 
> Say goodbye to all of your gains.


I got some in The fridge!


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 22, 2021)

2 nice little sirloins (medium Rare!) and a nice large baked potato with way to much butter and cheese!


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 22, 2021)

A typical grocery list for me is

7 half gallons of chocolate fairlife
4lbs of ground beef
3lbs of chicken
2lbs of sirloin steak
2 packs of center cut bacon
2 dozen Eggs
Whole Greek yogurt
Rice
Irish butter
Blueberries
Bananas
Spinach
Quinoa
Sweet potatoes
Peas
Baby carrots
Beef tallow
Chicken stock


I typically will rotate meals with things like, chicken and rice, chicken and bacon wraps/salads, tacos, spaghetti, monster mash, and steak with potatoes. I always have a shake every morning with bananas, blueberries, Greek yogurt, and chocolate fairlife. Sometimes will switch it out for just eggs and potatoes on the weekend.

I can eat as little as 2k calories a day or 4k+ by eating these foods alone.


----------



## eazy (Nov 22, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 15479
> 
> 2 nice little sirloins (medium Rare!) and a nice large baked potato with way to much butter and cheese!


you don't eat the skin?


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 22, 2021)

eazy said:


> you don't eat the skin?


Uhh…


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 22, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Uhh…



There is a lot of nutrients in the skin.  Plus I like it


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 22, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> There is a lot of nutrients in the skin.  Plus I like it


Same here.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

I believe that there is a very strong case made for spinach in this educational video...


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I believe that there is a very strong case made for spinach in this educational video...



I'm not too big on greens. But I still eat my spinach. Lol


----------



## CJ (Nov 22, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I'm not too big on greens. But I still eat my spinach. Lol


I throw a bag of frozen spinach into a bulk batch of rice that I cook, mix with ground beef, makes lots of quick grab-n-go meals.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I throw a bag of frozen spinach into a bulk batch of rice that I cook, mix with ground beef, makes lots of quick grab-n-go meals.



That's exactly what I do too. Ha. I stole the name "monster mash" from Stan Efferding. But I basically mix a bunch of rice, beef, and eggs together with some beef tallow and chicken stock then throw in some spinach at the end.


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 24, 2021)

Truly amazing at how much my emotions show through my stomach, just a crappy 2 days of work with employees… no breakfast, decent lunch and a pretty sad dinner, at a grand total of 900 calories.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 24, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Truly amazing at how much my emotions show through my stomach, just a crappy 2 days of work with employees… no breakfast, decent lunch and a pretty sad dinner, at a grand total of 900 calories.


Congratulations.. now stop being a fucking pussy and start eating regardless of how you're feeling.


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 24, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Congratulations.. now stop being a fucking pussy and start eating regardless of how you're feeling.


Fair enough


----------



## Pooh6369 (Nov 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Get some beef in there.
> 
> Change that chicken breast to thighs.
> 
> ...


That's the mostly my diet, but I have to put in ribeye. Defy agree on the chicken thighs. And almond milk for me.


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 27, 2021)

Wife made breakfast


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 27, 2021)

Pic won’t upload from my phone I’ll post it later


----------



## GSgator (Nov 27, 2021)

When I’m trying to get Cals in to gain some weight I literally just eat red meat ground beef in particular potatoes and avocados every meal. I might have some  rice and throw some spinach salads in here and there but that’s mostly my entire diet.


----------

